# Ghost shrimp with moving black dot



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

I have just noticed that my shrimp has developed a new black spot in its head that moves when it eats, what could this be?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

A picture if possible would be helpful?


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

could possibly be an organ or food , try and video or photo it and lets have a look .


----------

